# Nissan 370Z, Infiniti G37 Recalled For Faulty Windows



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Model Year 2011-2012 Nissan 370Z sports cars and Infiniti G37 luxury coupes are recalled due to a programming error in the power window switch controller in select vehicles.

The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration is looking into Nissan's auto-reverse power windows, which contains a sensor that can stop and reverse the windows when a blockage is detected, preventing the occupants from having their finger's pinched. In approximately 1,788 Nissan 370Z and Infiniti G37 cars built between July 2 to August 29, the auto-reverse power windows might malfunction.

Owners can bring their recalled vehicles to local dealerships for free servicing. For more information, contact NHTSA at 1-888-327-4236 (reference recall campaign number 11V538000) or Nissan at 1800-647-7261 or Infiniti at 1-800-662-6200.

More: *Nissan 370Z, Infiniti G37 Recalled For Faulty Windows* on Autoguide.com


----------

